# Rehomed Cat



## lilpeace (Sep 20, 2014)

Hello,

I got myself a re-homed cat yesterday. He is very shy at the moment and just likes to left in the utility room. I found him sitting up on the utility room worktops which I don't really mind as long as it wasn't to become a habit in the kitchen! Later in the evening I went through and found him peeing in the utility room sink!! I have never experienced a cat doing this before and I don't know how to resolve it. He just seems to sit up there beside the sink the whole time and whenever I put him down he just jumps back up. When I mum had woken up this morning she found he had poo'd in the sink as well! He is 3 years old and his last owner had died, she had 6 cats in total including him. Do you think its possible that this is a behaviour thing or is he just really nervous. I have two cat litters trays laid out for him. Any hints or tips on how to stop him from doing this would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi I think everything is still so very new to this cat so he's just trying to mark his territory. Just be patient  cats are curious creatures so his instinct is to jump up and explore what's around him. Is there another room you can put your kitty in? He would love somewhere with a window to be able to see what's going on.

Perhaps next time he does a poop in the sink, just put it in the litter tray and leave it there for a little bit. Do you know what cat litter he used before? Maybe he just doesn't like the current one. What type are you using now? Btw, wash the sink with white vinegar and water I think you just need to mix it half and half to get rid of the smell. Cats have a very sensitive nose so they are able to smell things we can't. 

Just be patient and offer your new friend lots of tender loving care


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

Perhaps try putting some water in the sink to put him off going in there and can you lift one of the litter trays up on to the side where he is sitting? I think right now you just need to work with him whilst he is settling in and if he feels better sat up high then just put the tray up with him and once he has started using it you can worry about moving it back down.

Also, I agree with the previous post regarding the litter type. What litter are you currently using? Most cats prefer a fine grained litter that they can easily dig in. It is probably worth trying a different litter in one of the trays.

Can you put him a cat tree in the utility room as well? He obviously feels more secure being up high.


----------



## lilpeace (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi,

Thanks for your replies. He is using Catsan litter, the SSPCA where he was at before used like a wood chip cat litter. Maybe i'll need to experiment with that and see if he prefers that.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

lilpeace said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your replies. He is using Catsan litter, the SSPCA where he was at before used like a wood chip cat litter. Maybe i'll need to experiment with that and see if he prefers that.


It's usually better to keep using the same litter. Thank you for rehoming him


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

He may feel safer up high at the moment as everything is very strange.

I would be inclined to put a litter tray in the sink, that way he may get used to the tray by default.

It will take a while for him to settle, but I'm sure it will all come right soon.

If he starts to get on the kitchen tops and tables when given more access then simply put him on the floor every time. Eventually, they get the idea


----------



## Kcabrera3 (Jul 27, 2014)

Congrats for your new cat! 

My cat is very shy and when I got him, I had him in a small room with plenty of hiding places... He had water and food but he didn't eat much some days almost nothing. I sit there to read and he starting to come closer... By the way, try no to rush anything! 

I left him out when he was more comfortable, room by room.... He has been with us three months and he still shy but he is so sweet!

By the way! Pictures!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi there, think it's great you have rehomed him.

With our kitten he was literally shaking with fear when we first brought him home. He hid under our bed and wouldn't come out.

Next day we put him in living room with litter tray and food and he hid under the sofa. Day by day he gradually became more confident but still hid from us now and again.

We've had him for a month now and he is still afraid of dh for some reason but he's great with me and my 10 year old.

It can take some time for them to settle and it's very early days yet.

You say he's in the kitchen? I'm just wondering if it might be better in the living room so he can get used to you a bit more.


----------



## lilpeace (Sep 20, 2014)

Thank you! Had a phone call from the SSPCA today because I emailed them about him peeing in the sink last night. They gave me a few tips on how to keep him calm too. I have taken his litter tray and put the Catsan litter to one side and just have plain newspaper at the other, I also put a cover over the sink and it seems to have worked this afternoon! I caught him using his litter box, result! He has wondered through into our living room and has been very happy sitting on my knee. He has however been starting to scratch and bite, I'm guessing this might be stressed related and he does look tired as he hasn't slept today and I don't know if he slept much last night on his first night here. Put him through to bed anyway and he was up on the worktop trying to get in and about around the sink again. I've only left him one option and thats his litter box! Sounds weird but I do feel stressed out about the whole situation too, I had a cat before who was very peaceful and just did everything right (if that makes sense). I feel like I'm not used to a cat that needs re-training. Trying to stay hopeful and patient about it all!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

You have only had your cat a couple of days, he needs a good bit longer than that to settle in and learn the rules of the house. Think in terms of a few weeks rather than a few days, in terms of him showing signs of relaxing and beginning to trust you.

Ensure you provide two large trays for him. Some cats prefer to poo in one tray and pee in another. Use open trays for the moment, not covered trays.

If he was used to the wood pellet litter at the Shelter, maybe you should offer one of the trays with that in for now, and change over slowly. In the other tray either use a soft sand-like litter such as World's Best, or Maizey. I wouldn't use Catsan, it's not very soft on paws.

If the SSPCA has advised offering a tray without litter, then I'd put an incontinence bed pad in, not newspaper, as the pad will absorb urine far better than newspaper, and thus he is less likely to get his feet wet (which cats often hate.)

As for the biting and scratching, it is a sign that he is being overstimulated and finding it hard to process his new experiences. Let him come to you if he wants affection and keep the strokes low key, and to a minimum for now. As you get to know him you'll learn to recognise the signs he shows in his body language (e.g. flicking tail) when he has had enough fuss, so you can stop before he starts biting/scratching.

Also buy him a couple of Kong Kickeroos, and keep them handy. The moment he gets excited and becomes bitey, give him a Kickeroo to play with. He will love it. 

Kong Kickeroo Pattern 1: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

And invest in some fishing rod toys such as Flying Frenzy, which has lots of lovely attachments, so you can play with him at arms length and not get scratched. Play is a very bonding experience between cat companions and human.


----------

